# Sticky  how to post photos the basics



## guppyart

being how I have been asked this a few times lately I figured why not create a post to tell how.

1.
choose a good photo .

2.
I personally find hosting offsite the best allows for bigger pics and more control.
I recommend using http://photobucket.com/ its free to sign up and use.
there are others free hosts as well but photobucket is generally the best.
please not that you can't hotlink from deviantart properly.

3.
once you have signed up and activated your acount.
you will want to click the browse button and find your photo on your hard drive.

you can upload multiple photos at the same time.
just click browse on a new box everytime.

4.
once photo is selected click upload.
this is when you can go get something to drink or twiddle your thumbs depending on how big the file size is.

5.
for posting in a thread on a forum you will have to use the right link
under each photo there is
Email&IM.
direct link.
HTML CODE
IMG.

for in a thread you will want to use the IMG link to create a hotlink into the post.
that will cause a pic to show.

for in chat use the Direct link one. as in chat IMG doesn't work.

this is IMG code








and the direct link.
http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k26/crimson_dark/ram1.jpg


hopefully that all made sense.
happy photo posting all


----------



## CTSrt4

i agree lol nothing wrong with that though


----------



## oliesminis

cheers helped a lot


----------



## Madam Macaw

guppyart said:


> being how I have been asked this a few times lately I figured why not create a post to tell how.
> 
> 1.
> choose a good photo .
> 
> 2.
> I personally find hosting offsite the best allows for bigger pics and more control.
> I recommend using http://photobucket.com/ its free to sign up and use.
> there are others free hosts as well but photobucket is generally the best.
> please not that you can't hotlink from deviantart properly.
> 
> 3.
> once you have signed up and activated your acount.
> you will want to click the browse button and find your photo on your hard drive.
> 
> you can upload multiple photos at the same time.
> just click browse on a new box everytime.
> 
> 4.
> once photo is selected click upload.
> this is when you can go get something to drink or twiddle your thumbs depending on how big the file size is.
> 
> 5.
> for posting in a thread on a forum you will have to use the right link
> under each photo there is
> Email&IM.
> direct link.
> HTML CODE
> IMG.
> 
> for in a thread you will want to use the IMG link to create a hotlink into the post.
> that will cause a pic to show.
> 
> for in chat use the Direct link one. as in chat IMG doesn't work.
> 
> this is IMG code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the direct link.
> http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k26/crimson_dark/ram1.jpg
> 
> 
> hopefully that all made sense.
> happy photo posting all


It does, but for some reason doesn't work for me and flickr. It only shows a link instead of imbedding the picture.


----------



## Guest




----------

